# Oxalic Acid Law



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Anyone know where to find EPA laws printed online regarding Oxalic acid and varroa? I searched EPA with no luck.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

here is one discussion, it has or point to another discussion that gives a red label for oxalic for use as a bathroom cleaner, so it has a label and varroa isn't listed.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?266303-Oxalic-Acid/page2


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There probably aren't any. It isn't regulated as a miticide, as far as I know. It isn't approved. It isn't illegal, afaik. It, OA, occurs naturally in honey, at low levels. It is present in many vegetables, naturally.

Rhubarb has a high OA content. Some of my friends have joked that we should harvest rhubarb and throw a leaf beyween the brood boxes.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I see...


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

I've heard that it is available in Home Depot as a "wood bleach". So if you want to bleach the frames in your hive, and there just happen to be bees present, just make sure you're thinking the right thoughts. "I'm only bleaching the frames, I'm only bleaching the frames". You have to make sure the dosage is right though.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> There probably aren't any. It isn't regulated as a miticide, as far as I know. It isn't approved. It isn't illegal, afaik.
> .



if a product is registered and has a label thats what it can be legally used for, varroa isn't on the label for oa. will you get caught, the adees did and the government said it was illegal.


----------



## HiveOnTheHill (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a link to the Canadian supplier and the recommended administration methods.
http://medivetpharmaceuticals.webs.com/oxalicacid996.htm


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought the Adee's got caught useing Taktic. Oxalic is used all over the world just not here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> if a product is registered and has a label thats what it can be legally used for, varroa isn't on the label for oa. will you get caught, the adees did and the government said it was illegal.


Yes, it is Off Label usage and should not be done.

Adees' problem was not w/ OA, but Tactik I believe.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?200938-Adee-Honey-Farms

I forget what the fine was... probably says in that thread somewhere, but it was well over 10 K.

If you regularly send samples to the USDA Bee lab as I do. Do NOT use OA in your hives


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

My understanding is they were using both.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

They were soaking towels which was clear evidence...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

If OA is naturally occurring within the hive, can one use it while the supers are still on?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

snl said:


> If OA is naturally occurring within the hive, can one use it while the supers are still on?


sure you can legally use it to clean your bathroom, not legally in your hive.


----------

